
New NixOS 17.03 Release - rdtsc
http://nixos.org/nixos/manual/release-notes.html#sec-release-17.03
======
rdtsc
Packages:
[https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/tree/release-17.03](https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/tree/release-17.03)

* Nix packages can be extended via overlays [https://nixos.org/nixpkgs/manual/#sec-overlays-install](https://nixos.org/nixpkgs/manual/#sec-overlays-install)

* GCC = 5.4.0, systemd = 232. Linux kernel = 4.9

* Packages in nixpkgs can be marked as insecure through listed vulnerabilities

------
zzzzzzzza
so what's the difference between overlays and package overriding?

~~~
nbpname
Overlays is a way to extend Nixpkgs in a format which can easily be shared,
imported and combined. An overlay can add or override packages, like any user
could do before with packageOverrides.

An example of overlay is the rust overlay provided in the nixpkgs-mozilla[1]
repository, which package all latest versions of the rust compiler[2].

[1] [https://github.com/mozilla/nixpkgs-
mozilla](https://github.com/mozilla/nixpkgs-mozilla) [2]
[https://github.com/mozilla/nixpkgs-
mozilla/blob/master/rust-...](https://github.com/mozilla/nixpkgs-
mozilla/blob/master/rust-overlay.nix)

